# Veg.



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

How many times a week should you feed your budgies veg. And can they eat sprouted chickpeas?


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I personally give them every day. Lettuce, spinach, parsley, etc. I give them fruit and hard boiled egg once a week. As for sprouted chickpeas, I have never gave them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can give your budgie vegetable everyday!

Sprouted chickpeas are fine for your budgie.

Budgies - Feeding | VCA Animal Hospitals

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------

